# Caad9 60cm?



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Anyone have a 60cm caad9 they could post a picture of? Curious to know how much the top tube slopes. I have a 60cm Caad 8 and had always wondered why cannondale didn't extend the sloping top tube to their larger sizes, where it seems to make sense. Anyway, just curious as to what one looks like...my team is sponsored by cannondale this year and we have an order coming up. Wondering if I should get the Caad9 or stick with what I've got. 

THANKS!


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

turbomatic73 said:


> Anyone have a 60cm caad9 they could post a picture of? Curious to know how much the top tube slopes. I have a 60cm Caad 8 and had always wondered why cannondale didn't extend the sloping top tube to their larger sizes, where it seems to make sense. Anyway, just curious as to what one looks like...my team is sponsored by cannondale this year and we have an order coming up. Wondering if I should get the Caad9 or stick with what I've got.
> 
> THANKS!



Which year CAAD8 do you have? 05 has level TT and 06 has a 2cm slope on a 60 as does the CAAD9.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

coyotebike said:


> Which year CAAD8 do you have? 05 has level TT and 06 has a 2cm slope on a 60 as does the CAAD9.


 nevermind


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

I have an '05, with a level top tube. thx...



coyotebike said:


> Which year CAAD8 do you have? 05 has level TT and 06 has a 2cm slope on a 60 as does the CAAD9.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 27, 2006)

Not exactly what you asked for, but if what coyotebike said is true, this photo should be representative of CAAD9 slope.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

*thanks!*

nice lookin' ride! I dig the brushed finish. Our team rides will be 50/50 brushed/paint. Looks like the slope is pretty subtle--i'll pull the trigger on a new one


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

turbomatic73 said:


> nice lookin' ride! I dig the brushed finish. Our team rides will be 50/50 brushed/paint. Looks like the slope is pretty subtle--i'll pull the trigger on a new one


 I just bought a 2006 R1000(caad8 with Ultegra) today it and doesnt really slope very much even though its a 50cm. I like the slope myself since it is still uses traditional frame sizes and geometry. The 2cm slope on a larger frame will barely be noticable.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

Go to the last page(p3) of "Post your Cannondale Pics here" on this section of the website. It shows a 2007 CAAD9.


----------

